# Microskiff in Fort Morgan Alabama ( roll tide) this morning?



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

Andre said:


> Hey guys thought I might have seen a east cape gladesman taking off at the small fort Morgan boat launch this morning around 8 am - anyone here by any chance ? I’d love to take a closer look if possible! Thanks ! - André


I’m not aware of a gladesmen locally, I’ve seen a Glide down there a few times. We need to do a local meet and greet in the area soon.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

blake walters said:


> I’m not aware of a gladesmen locally, I’ve seen a Glide down there a few times. We need to do a local meet and greet in the area soon.


I’d love to see a glide as well
as I have never seen one in person either , meet and greet sounds cool I’d be interested, let me know !


----------

